# Lionel/American Flyer Can Motors



## Randy Stone (Jul 12, 2013)

I have original American Flyer trains that run on AC power. I see the new Lionel American Flyer Baldwins have "Can" motors. Do these run on AC or DC?


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Randy,

Don't know but can find out.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Randy Stone said:


> I have original American Flyer trains that run on AC power. I see the new Lionel American Flyer Baldwins have "Can" motors. Do these run on AC or DC?


Randy: I have several Lionel A/F engines with can motors. You have to read the instructions that came with the engines because the ones I have fall into two categories. Some can be run with AC or DC and some only AC. If you try to run DC on the AC only ones you have a good chance of damaging the electronics in them. Be very careful on these engines. Larry
P.S. The instructions for the perticular engine will tell you what it takes.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------

